# Frontend loader trouble



## Dukecountry2

When I raise my frontend loader on my long 460 tractor it starts to raise and about a 3 feet off the ground it goes back down about 2 feet and then will raise all the way up again ? Any idea's of what I need to do ?


----------



## Live Oak

Based upon your description of the problem, it sounds as if a o-ring packing or seal is blown in the control valve for the FEL or the spoil valve in the control valve may be sticking. 

In this cold weather, hydraulic systems have all kinds of problems especially if there is water or other contaminants in the hydraulic oil. 

Once you get the loader bucket up all the way, will it hold its position without leaking down?


----------



## Dukecountry2

No it will leak down very slow and when I put it on the ground to raise the front end on the tractor it will not hold.


----------



## Live Oak

How fast does it leak down? For example an inch per minute or a foot per minute. 

Even on new equipment, a certain amount of cylinder leak down is allowable but it is a slow rate. 

On older equipment as wear and tear occurs, the leak down rate will increase. 

Really fast leak down rates many times can be a problem in the control valve seals or spoil. 

Really badly worn cylinder seals can leak down pretty fast too but not typically as fast as a control valve problem. 

Eventually all cylinder must be rebuilt with a cylinder repack kit so you will have to gauge what is acceptable leakage. 

Another thing to consider is that in this really cold weather, seals become very stiff and inflexible. The may be a problem as well. 

Can you get the tractor in a heated garage so it can be thawed out and then try the hydraulics?


----------



## Dukecountry2

Sorry it took so long for me to answer, I've been out and it is colder than a beavers belly outside. The loader will leak off about 2" per minute except when I raise the front end of my tractor off the ground, then it leaks off by the time I raise my front tire off the ground and get off of tractor it is already back down.


----------



## Live Oak

I think this sounds like a combination of the cylinder packings are getting tired and this crazy cold weather making thing much worse. 

When the weather warms up, I would try it again and if it still leaks this bad, you may be needing a cylinder repack.


----------

